# football manager 2009 activation key



## littlehec (May 1, 2009)

im trying to play football manager 2009 but i can't into the game it really annoying i only just bought it yesturday when i double click on the game it asks me for an activation key ive done it and it says activation successful so i clicked on the game again and it asks for the key again and i dunno what to do

can someone help plzzzz


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If there's a problem with your activation key, contact Sega Support: http://help.sega.com/index.php?_m=k...tegoryid=138&pcid=74&nav=0,6,74&group=default

They will try to fix the problem or give you a new key.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Make sure your anti-virus or firewall are not blocking the game


----------

